# Help building a 'L-shaped' top for my office desk



## barnabaas (Feb 16, 2012)

Hey guys. I could use some more heads here. I'm trying to decide how to make this top for my desk at work. I'd like it to be similar to something like this....










with these dimensions










Ideally i'd like to make this for under $100-150 if possible. Is that going to be possible?? Was even thinking i could fake it if need be as the bottom will just be screwed into some existing legs. I'll try and get more pics / examples as soon as i can but figured i'd get this out there in the meantime. Any suggestions, or thoughts on a cheap and easy solution to building something like this?

Thanks.


----------



## 27207 (Jan 25, 2012)

Make it two pieces, use mdf, then laminate it with your wood of choice, or even a laminate top will work (the white stuff). Then join them with hardware underneath. They make special hardware for this purpose. I would use two layers of mdf though laminated together depending on what kind of support it has. Make it at least an inch thick.mdf is cheap so it should be under the $100 mark


----------



## barnabaas (Feb 16, 2012)

Dwillems26 said:


> Make it two pieces, use mdf, then laminate it with your wood of choice, or even a laminate top will work (the white stuff). Then join them with hardware underneath. They make special hardware for this purpose. I would use two layers of mdf though laminated together depending on what kind of support it has. Make it at least an inch thick.mdf is cheap so it should be under the $100 mark


So your saying to use basically 2x1" thick boards stacked for each piece. 2 stacked rectangles total joined somewhere? Then laminate the top so it looks like the wood texture i want and removes the 'joined' lines?

Thanks for the quick suggestion!


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

There's a lot of different things that could be done but I would need more information on how you plan to support it. The top itself could be made with one sheet of plywood with the grain all running the same direction. A narrow piece could be glued to the width making it 51 1/2" wide. Another way which would look better would be to miter the corner.


----------



## 27207 (Jan 25, 2012)

barnabaas said:


> So your saying to use basically 2x1" thick boards stacked for each piece. 2 stacked rectangles total joined somewhere? Then laminate the top so it looks like the wood texture i want and removes the 'joined' lines?
> 
> Thanks for the quick suggestion!


No, i'm referring to medium density fiberboard, mdf. you buy it in sheets like plywood, thicknesses range the same as plywood also. You can also use plywood if you prefer, but mdf is generally a little cheaper. You can use oak plywood, put veneer edging on, then just sand and stain. That route will be easiest. There's a lot of methods, but like mentioned, how its going to be supported will determine the best.


----------



## barnabaas (Feb 16, 2012)

it'll be supported by a 3 legged sit / stand desk base. It'll be screwed into the base which has some sturdy brackets that would connect directly to the top

Similar base to this but on a slightly smaller scale.











Thanks guys!!


----------



## barnabaas (Feb 16, 2012)

actually here's the bottom of my current desk, just snapped a few pics.

short side









middle









longer side









these all have bars running along them similar to the big pic above as well.....


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

You never stated what you prefer for a work surface.








 







.


----------



## barnabaas (Feb 16, 2012)

Sorry, ideal situation would be a nice piece of walnut, but that's going to probably break the price range I'm assuming. I do have some 'nice light mahogany' stain at home that i could use as well which might satisfy the ball park look of a nice dark wood like walnut. That's the ideal situation but I could go with an oak plywood type wood if i absolutely had to.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

barnabaas said:


> Sorry, ideal situation would be a nice piece of walnut, but that's going to probably break the price range I'm assuming. I do have some 'nice light mahogany' stain at home that i could use as well which might satisfy the ball park look of a nice dark wood like walnut. That's the ideal situation but I could go with an oak plywood type wood if i absolutely had to.


You could get by with one sheet of Red Oak plywood, and rip the two sections (long grain), and miter the corner. You could add a solid wood edge (the height to look like a thicker top...1" - 1.5"). For the underside along the miter, install "tite joint fasteners", or draw bolts *like these*, and glue.

To further strengthen the joint, a 3/4" plywood overlay (approx 6") of both sections.










 







.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

barnabaas said:


> it'll be supported by a 3 legged sit / stand desk base. It'll be screwed into the base which has some sturdy brackets that would connect directly to the top
> 
> Similar base to this but on a slightly smaller scale.
> 
> ...


I don't see this design giving you any long term durability. Probably within a year you will see some sagging between the legs. There is just no support to keep the top from warping. To keep this appearance as close as possible, I would install a 3/4" angle iron frame under the top and band it with 1 1/2" trim on edge to hide the steel. 

As far as the wood for the top walnut plywood is about a hundred dollars a sheet and difficult to finish. Cherry plywood would run about seventy dollars a sheet and American made Birch plywood would run about fifty dollars a sheet. The cherry and birch plywood could be stained with a walnut stain although the cherry would have a nicer appearance for furniture. Most birch has a wild grain pattern but if you are willing to dig through it you might find a sheet with somewhat straight grain. Walnut wood has a open grain and it would be necessary to fill the grain with a paste wood filler to make it look right for a desk top.


----------

